
Regex Crossword - qzervaas
https://regexcrossword.com
======
olivier1664
Nice. You should add a really simple sample in the front page to explain how
to play in a few word (or an image of a solved puzzle). It take me some time
to understand that one cell equals one letter.

Ok there is a "How to play", but who read the faq?^^

